# Anyone looking to sell a GoPro Hero 2 ?



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

As the title implies, im looking for a GoPro Hero 2 that is in good shape. Reason being, I have a ton of support "stuff/accessories" for the model in question. 

Thanks for your time...


----------



## jacobgrut (Dec 21, 2016)

$100 in Magna and SLC https://provo.claz.org/classifieds?q=GoPro+%22Hero2%22&m=100 + accessories


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

does it have to be a hero 2 specifically? arent lots of the go pros accessories semi-universal? i have an extra go pro (cant remember off the top of my head which model) at home that has barely ever been used.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hy & Mike's Pawn in Midvale has a Gopro 2. They are asking $89 but I know they'll take a lot less. Tell'em Newt sent you. 
7659 State St, Midvale, UT 84047
(801) 255-4476


----------

